# Abrufen mehrere E-Mail-Adressen im Outlook 2000



## aquila (5. Mai 2003)

Tag an alle!!

Ich habe in meinem Outlook 2000 mehrere E-Mail-Adressen eingerichtet. Fünf oder Sechs sind es! Leider aber ruft er nur drei ab. In den Optionen / E-Mail-Dienste / Neue Nachrichten suchen auf habe ich nur diese drei E-Mail-Adressen drinnen die er abruft... wie bekomme ich da mehr hinein?

Bitte um Hilfe, ich verzweifle schön langsam!

DANKE IM VORRAUS!


----------



## Sinac (6. Mai 2003)

Extras->Konten...
Dein Konto auswählen und Haken bei "Dieses Konto beim senden und empfangen einbeziehen (oder so)..." setzen.


----------



## aquila (6. Mai 2003)

Ja, dass habe ich nicht  -->Konten ich hab am Anfang bei der Konfiguration gesagt das ich in eine Domain hänge und vom Mail-Server ua. auch die E-mail´s abrufe. Habe aber auch externe Konten die ich nicht vom Mailserver abrufe!


----------



## Sinac (6. Mai 2003)

Versteh ich jezt nicht....
Ist doch egal ob die E-Mail Konten in deine Domai oder
extern liegen, du musst doch für jeden Account ein Konto
in Outlook anlegen und da kannste dann den Haken setzen...
Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden???


----------



## aquila (6. Mai 2003)

Nein den Haken kann ich da nicht machen! Den ich habe den Menüpunkt "Konten" nicht sondern statt diesem habe ich den Punkt "Dienste". Eben durch das wie ich Outlook am Anfang installiert habe... ich kann es natürlich unter den Optionen neu konfigurieren aber da kann ich dann keine Mails mehr vom E-Mail-Server abrufen!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Mai 2003)

@ Sinac:

Es geht um Outlook, nicht um Outlook *Express* , ich schätze mal da liegt dein Irrtum, wenn nicht dann ignoriere mein Post einfach...


----------



## aquila (6. Mai 2003)

*Ja wir reden von Microsoft Outlook 2000!*


----------



## Sinac (7. Mai 2003)

Hargh...
Ich hab auch Outlook 2000...
Hmm, kein Plan, ich mach das immer über Konten, da kannste
doch auch nen Account auf nem Mail Server im lokalen Netz
einrichten.
Naja, weiß auch nicht wie das bei euch in aussieht...


----------

